# 11 y/o grade paint critique



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I am going to go look at this guy on Sunday. What do you think of him? He will be used as an all around horse...a little bit of western, english and an occasional fun show here and there. These are the only pictures I have to work with, thanks in advance!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like a nice all around horse! 

A little long backed and weakly coupled, but nice withers and neck. Legs look good, from what I can see.

I like his face in the trailer picture!

ETA...the last picture just popped up, and he looks a little bench kneed, but not horribly.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I like his shoulder and his pasterns. Should be a smooth horse. He seems to have good substance of bone through his legs. Ever so slightly straight in the hocks, but not too bad. The biggest thing that sticks out to my eye is a weak looking coupling and long back, but that could improve with muscling over his topline and working him low and round. 
He has a very honest look to his eye, too, which I like in a horse.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

He's gorgeous - exactly what I like to see in a horse. Well-built and hardy looking but not lacking some elegance. He seems to be a bit downhill, and while I see some lack of muscling in the back, I wouldn't say he has a long back.

But I really like him.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

I like him. He looks nice and solid, not to mention that he's pretty, too.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not seeing a long back at all. He presents a nice picture overall and certainly worth a closer look.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> I'm not seeing a long back at all. He presents a nice picture overall and certainly worth a closer look.


The more I look at the picture, I think you're right. Not so much a long back as much as weak coupling and lack of muscle. Muscle (or lack thereof) can be deceptive!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

because his shoulder is so big and laid back, and becuase he is so downhill, it makes his back look long, but actually, you can see that it is much shorter than his underline. even his coupling is not that weak. in my eyes, other than being downhill, he's pretty nicley buitl.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's a cutie  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I noticed, too that he has nice, big hooves, something we don't see enough of. If you just plan to hack and pleasure ride, I think he could be a good candidate. Please make sure that the owner puts him through his paces and stresses him FOR you. Don't be in a rush to get on a ride any horse that you do not know.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to give me feedback.

He is SUCH a good looking boy and from what she has told me has a great personality and is a total love bug...I hope things work out. I am going to look at him at a show on Sunday. She is obviously going to ride him first, then I will hop on after and ride around in the warm up ring. That way I will see how he acts at shows (and the owner is busy showing every weekend so she doesn't have time unless we do it this way).

He was just broke last year (barely halter broke when she first got him about a year ago) but she said he was a dream. He takes everything in stride and is easy to work with. She bought him as a potential barrel horse but he isn't enjoying it. The only bad habits he has is that he lays down if the girth is too tight...which I honestly keep my girth on the looser side, not loose enough for the saddle to slide off, but not tight enough that I can't slip a couple fingers underneath. So I don't see that as a problem...but I guess we'll see what his definition of "too tight" is lol. And he needs work on trailering alone, he is fine with other horses.

She is also willing to give me a 2 week trial period, which is awesome!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Also how to his hooves look? I'm so used to seeing my boys awful splayed feet with long toes and no heel that I don't know what good feet look like anymore! lol


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

shellybean said:


> Also how to his hooves look? I'm so used to seeing my boys awful splayed feet with long toes and no heel that I don't know what good feet look like anymore! lol


To me his feet look pretty good. A tad long/high in the heel, but not bad. They look like they are nice big feet!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Todays the day! I'm leaving in about an hour to go see him. Its about an hour and a half drive.

Since he is grade, is there anything I should look at to indicate age besides teeth? I dont want to think I'm getting an 11 year old and end up with an 18 year old. If I take pictures of his teeth could you guys help estimate age?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

shellybean said:


> Todays the day! I'm leaving in about an hour to go see him. Its about an hour and a half drive.
> 
> Since he is grade, is there anything I should look at to indicate age besides teeth? I dont want to think I'm getting an 11 year old and end up with an 18 year old. If I take pictures of his teeth could you guys help estimate age?


Aren't you getting a pre-purchase done on him?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

JCnGrace said:


> I'm not seeing a long back at all. He presents a nice picture overall and certainly worth a closer look.


I agree. I think his back is short if you look at point of shoulder to last rib. I think his loin looks long for a gelding. Looks more like a mare for loin for carrying a foal.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I would worry about the laying down while cinching thing.

There are some threads about that problem.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

shellybean said:


> Also how to his hooves look? I'm so used to seeing my boys awful splayed feet with long toes and no heel that I don't know what good feet look like anymore! lol


 Maybe you need a new farrier. Keeping feet can be a job. We have a horse who wants to have little heel and a long toe. We had to find a farrier who could do the best job for the horse.

The gelding you are looking at is mighty handsome!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If he lays down when being cinched, it may be a response to pinching a nerve, something beyond the horse's control. Some horses start going down but struggle to stay up. With him being rump high, there may be an issue with the saddle crawling forward and either jamming the edge of the shoulder blades or moving up onto the shoulder blades.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

double post


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> Maybe you need a new farrier. Keeping feet can be a job. We have a horse who wants to have little heel and a long toe. We had to find a farrier who could do the best job for the horse.
> 
> The gelding you are looking at is mighty handsome!


Thank you! And we are working on the issue (my farrier is awesome), wedges and special shoes and they look SO much better but not where I wish they were...I was ignorant buying my first horse and didn't know what to look for and didn't get a PPE.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I just rode him earlier today! I loved him, a very smooth ride and responsive to leg and cues...walked, trotted, and loped wonderfully. We rode away from the other horses and trailer with no problems. I tightened the girth tight (since I got on from the ground instead of a block like I usually do) and he didn't have a problem. She said one of her mares did the same thing so she thinks she just over tightens sometimes and wanted to warn me that he has done it once before.

I am going to set up a PPE just to be on the safe side. I hope everything works out. He is such an awesome guy.


He feels like such a tank compared to my tiny 15hh paint lol. He is only est 15.2hh but much thicker built and feels SO much taller. I feel like I look more proportionate on him than I do my other gelding, I'm nearly 6ft.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Best wishes on the PPE. He sounds like a good, solid horse.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

You look great on him!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You look great on him! 

Our gelding has acted like he was going to fold up a couple of times. We are careful to cinch up very loose at first and no more problems. We never start out tight but he seems to be very sensitive. Have not had any further issues in some time.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I love his size, not too big, not too small. He feels SO much different than my gelding. My gelding doesn't have the best conformation (splayed front feet and long back) but he is the smoothest horse I have ever ridden, this guy has a bit more motion and a bigger stride so it will be something to get used to..he is not uncomfortable, just different. Plus he is not finished (just knows basics; was used as a trail horse occasionally. Just broke 2 years ago) so I think he will get better with more riding.

I got a PPE scheduled for next Wednesday, wish us luck! I'm confident he will pass, but just to be on the safe side


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm really feeling sore from the test ride! I didn't realize I was so out of shape...I haven't ridden in over a year since my gelding hurt himself. We didn't really do much either! Just walk, trot, canter some circles and figure eights lol

I'm so anxious for next Wednesday to be here! Its all I can think about. I'm so tempted to buy a couple things but I have to hold myself back just in case he doesn't pass (which I'm 99% sure he will). But if I bring him home and I don't have a hackamore to ride him in it will kind of suck...so I might just bite the bullet and buy one and resell if things don't work out. I have pretty much everything I need except a fly mask and hackamore (he has never been ridden with a bit, only a little s rope hackamore). 

And I'm thinking of new names but nothing really fits. His current name is Hawk. Not sure if I like it or not, it doesn't quite roll off your tongue.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

*Please Critique my QH*

Ooops posted in wrong place


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Opps it posted in the wrong place...


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Tomorrows the day! I'm super excited. If he passes his PPE they will be delivering him to my barn next Wednesday.


----------



## Ibriding (Jun 15, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you! I like the way he looks and his face is very sweet.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Not what I was hoping for, but during the flexion test he came up slightly lame on his hind right. Most likely from getting kicked or playing in pasture, nothing serious but I'm not taking any chances. I had my hopes up and they were crushed yet again. It has been so hard for me to find a horse. 

I need something tall, 15.2hh or taller, 6-12 years old, and sound. I don't mind green broke, but most that I see for sale are dead head trail horses, 15hh and under...and the ones in my height bracket are 16+ years old and I'm wanting something younger. 

Breed (except gaited horses) and color aren't important, but I am not wanting to spend more than $2000 (leaves me some room to spend money on PPE), and I feel for what I am looking for in a horse, that is reasonable. I don't need anything fancy, just a nice little project for me to work on...I don't need a dead broke, bomb proof horse show horse. A green horse with a nice personality and willing attitude would be just fine...but apparently that is impossible to find in my area.

The search continues


----------

